# JDBaits Med. Chunks



## shamoo (Feb 21, 2009)

These came out EXACTLY how I wanted them. Checkem out.


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice looking baits! Are these special order or are these going to be offered regularly?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting them Mr Moo!! and yes Jim they will be offered regularly once i get additional molds in which should be here next week.


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice work BA!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2009)

Those look great! 8)


----------



## shamoo (Feb 21, 2009)

They are sweet!!!!     and they look great on back of a jig, (here bassy bassy.)

Mr. BA, I had to post them up.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad your happy  Just make sure you post up them hawgs you catch with them!!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 21, 2009)

They look nice! I'm gonna have to order some for myself. 8)


----------



## SMDave (Feb 21, 2009)

They look awesome.
Seems like it was just yesterday that you received some molds from DP (I think, whatever happened to him?!) to try out pouring some lures. Now look at you, a lure maker! Awesome looking baits =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 22, 2009)

SMDave said:


> They look awesome.
> Seems like it was just yesterday that you received some molds from DP (I think, whatever happened to him?!) =D>




He is unavailable


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys I got extra molds in for doing fire tips on the craw chunks but have not had time to add them to the site. Just an FYI for everyone, I am ready to roll if any one is interested!


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 26, 2009)

=D> Very nice. I especially like the blue and black one.


----------

